# how much to charge for custom rhinestone design



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all,

My new website is FINALLY getting some hits. Up until now I have been making shirts with premade transfers. Now
I have been getting requests for custom designs. YEA!! 
I recently bought the KNK Groove-e to make my templates. With Sandy McCauley's help I have learned to make my vinyl templates.
I need to know how and what to charge for custom designs that I design the template for..
Should I have a set up fee? A minimum order for custom? I have been looking at comparable sites for guidance, but you have to send in a design for a quote.
I am ready to get started... Orders are going to be coming...Any info would be GREAT!
Julie


----------



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

We charge $3 to 5$ per transfer. Minimum order 25 pieces. No set up charges.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

We charge a $25-$45 design/template fee depending on the amount of colors and the size of the design. We do not have any minimum due to the design fee. If they have an order of over $200 we do waive the design fee. You will get alot of custom design requests. Just remember you will probably only use that design the one time unless it is a basic design with no custom wording. So make sure you include the template material, backerboard, and time for you to create that custom design.


----------

